# [vipw] pwd_mkdb: corrupted entry



## estragon (Feb 3, 2005)

I need to install Hylafax on a MAC OS X 10.3

During the installation I need to do the command :

chpass -a "uucp:*:10:66::0:0:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:"​But I receive a message saying that the password database is corrupted :-(

After many search on google, I decide to use the command vipw to check the integrity of database, but I receive an error :-(

The I tray to reinstall all the system from scratch and I tray to use the command vipw another time without success

back:~ gerard$ su
back:/Users/gerard root# vipw
vipw: rebuilding the database...
pwd_mkdb: corrupted entry
pwd_mkdb: at line #1
pwd_mkdb: /etc/pw.B5Dqns: Inappropriate file type or format
back:/Users/gerard root# 



##
# User Database
#
# Note that this file is consulted when the system is running in single-user
# mode.  At other times this information is handled by lookupd.  By default,
# lookupd gets information from NetInfo, so this file will not be consulted
# unless you have changed lookupd's configuration.
##
nobody:*:-2:-2::0:0:Unprivileged User:/var/empty:/usr/bin/false
root:*:0:0::0:0:System Administrator:/var/root:/bin/sh
​You can do the experimentation in terminal
1/su
2/vipw (ask to write the modification in the vi procedure [ :w] but whiteout changing anything !

And your receive a message saying that you have a corrupted entry !! All so if you dont change anything of the out of the box install !!

Is it a problem from MacOS ? I dont think ! I think is just because Im a newbie, but I cant found the way to go on.

Any suggestion is welcome

gerard


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 11, 2005)

Try this instead and see if it helps:

*chpass -a "uucp:*:10:66::0:0:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:/usr/bin/false" uucp*

(notez l'addition du « uucp » à la fin)

It's also good practice not to leave the shell blank, so set that to the non-shell shell, /usr/bin/false.


----------

